# Kennel Construction



## BirdmanZ (Oct 8, 2011)

I am looking to build a 2 place kennel and looking for advice on panel systems.  My plan is to build two 5 X 10 kennel runs on concrete.  The panel systems (feed stores) are 10 x 10 and are sold as kits for $550.  The quality looks very good but I can't find an extra door and side panel to just split it in half.  If anyone has some advice I would appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 8, 2011)

Try the local Ag co-op or a Tractor Supply...then sometimes a local fence contractor can build you one at the same price or even better than a chain store....Thats exactley what I did...In fact , I got black vinyl coated for a better price as the regular galvanized from him....Good Luck


----------



## BirdmanZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Sam.  I checked the TSC and Southern States and the panels are great but just work for 10 x 10.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 8, 2011)

You can get Best of Show kennel 5'x10'x6'tall $399. This is what I have. I bought 8 kennels, and used the panels as I wanted to make some 10 x 10 x 6 and some 5 x 10. TSC used to have them, but may not now, or may be a different brand name. 

Here is the description: The Best of Show dog kennels are the same quality construction of the AKC kennels but instead of being powder coated they are electro-galvenized. They have the same 1.25" 20 gauge outside frame with an 8 gauge solid 2"x4" grid welded wire mesh. These kennels will be the last one you will buy and are pit bull / german shepard / rottweiler proof construction.

Here is a picture of my set up before it was finished. You can get these with covers, but I did not

I got away from chain link early on because I found out that some of the dogs could tear them too easily. They don't damage these. 

Julia


----------



## BirdmanZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Ms. Julia.  I will definitely check them out at TSC.  I found a panel system by Tarter that i like but the cost is a little high.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2011)

I got a TS paper today. The professional kennels are going to be on sale starting the 12th for 249. That's 80 dollars off!!!  They are 5x10x6


----------



## BirdmanZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Dawg,  thanks for the heads up.  At $250 that might be the deal!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2011)

I've checked around. I need a new one myself. Was just wanting 2 sides and a door panel. It was gonna be 15 dollars higher than getting a whole kennel. Dang idiots lol.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 8, 2011)

I have had to do that too... but I just keep the extra panels stored... they do come in handy 




GA DAWG said:


> I've checked around. I need a new one myself. Was just wanting 2 sides and a door panel. It was gonna be 15 dollars higher than getting a whole kennel. Dang idiots lol.


----------



## Michael (Oct 8, 2011)

My advise is to pour your concrete slab a little larger than your kennels. It's nice to be able to stay off the dirt when you walk from kennel to kennel while hosing them out.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, mine are 11 ft across, started out as 2 kennels and expanded to about 66 feet, gravel for about 8 feet in front of kennels keeps dirt and mud down good. 

I have 2 separate kennels, away from the main set, both 10 x 10 x 6 and one is on horse mats with a gravel base around 2 sides. The other has a wood floor with gravel under and a gravel walkway to it. Gravel pads are wonderful  

Julia





Michael said:


> My advise is to pour your concrete slab a little larger than your kennels. It's nice to be able to stay off the dirt when you walk from kennel to kennel while hosing them out.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 9, 2011)

Michael said:


> My advise is to pour your concrete slab a little larger than your kennels. It's nice to be able to stay off the dirt when you walk from kennel to kennel while hosing them out.




Thats what I did...Poured a 12x12 slab for a 10x10x6 double door kennel and have approx 2ft walkway on 2 sides...

Julia...I hadn't thought about the gravel in front of the kennels to keep down the mud , etc....Thanks


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 9, 2011)

Me too Sam. When they were put in, I never thought about mud, but I sure learned...lol. When it rained hard the mud came across the kennels and made a mess, feeding was a mess, everything... ugh!  So, a good friend told me how to fix it and helped with all the work. It is kinda big gravel like for driveways, etc. I think they called it 7 something   LOL... its not what I know well, but it sure does work! The rain still goes across the kennels but the mud does not happen 

Julia



Sam H said:


> Thats what I did...Poured a 12x12 slab for a 10x10x6 double door kennel and have approx 2ft walkway on 2 sides...
> 
> Julia...I hadn't thought about the gravel in front of the kennels to keep down the mud , etc....Thanks


----------



## BirdmanZ (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the input on the kennels.  Baring a shortage at TSC I think I have made up my mind.

Next question....  Dog houses.  I the past I have built very heavy houses that were insulated and the interiors we laminated with plastic panels.  The houses were very expensive to build and the wood exteriors were chew toys.  I really like the dog den 2 but the cost is a little high and the shipping is an issue.  My second thought was to use plastic barrels and the K9 Condo door kit but they look a cold. 

Any thoughts, experience or opinions are welcome.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2011)

I use barrels myself.  Insulated with shavings lol.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 9, 2011)

I have used barrels and regular dog houses, but the best one I have found is the Igloo style. I like the one piece top kind, usually comes with a bottom you have to snap on. I bought one that has 3 parts to the top but that is nothing like the one piece ones and will leak. 

Two of my friends use barrels up off the ground. 

Julia



BirdmanZ said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input on the kennels. Baring a shortage at TSC I think I have made up my mind.
> 
> Next question.... Dog houses. I the past I have built very heavy houses that were insulated and the interiors we laminated with plastic panels. The houses were very expensive to build and the wood exteriors were chew toys. I really like the dog den 2 but the cost is a little high and the shipping is an issue. My second thought was to use plastic barrels and the K9 Condo door kit but they look a cold.
> 
> Any thoughts, experience or opinions are welcome.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 10, 2011)

Dogloo......My partner gave me a used one from a garage sale....I liked it so much , I bought another one at TSC....I like the one with the offset door....when there is a blowing rain , Bella just gets over to the side...It also has closeable vent in the top...simply built a platform w/treated 2x4 and 3/4" treated plywood sat it on top for water to drain under when i clean...I also use plain vinegar about once a month to keep the odor down and kill bacteria on the slab..its not as caustic as chlorox and basically does the same thing


----------



## marcus3434 (Oct 10, 2011)

These are all great ideas. I was having a great time planning our kennel. However since my wife and I have never had kids she didnt like the layout. Instead what we use is a King size bed from rooms to go.  (This gives 2 GSPs aproxx 90% of the bed leaving you and your wife more than enough room to fight over that last 10%. A $300 comforter from Macys and several sets of $150+ sheets.  Note: you can find the sheets and comforters cheaper however the cheaper ones are not as fun to play tug of war with.


----------



## 28gage (Oct 11, 2011)

Cement, with brushed finish, no sliping by you or the dogs.  Slant the slab the way you intend to wash it, then slant it some more.  Priefert panels are my choice, sit off the ground for easy cleaning and offer powder coating for long life.  Best part is you can putup, break down or re-arrange in a mater of minutes with no help.  Top with sun shade or metal.  Oh and of course run a water line to the pens.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful kennels!!  Mine are not powder coated but powder coating probably will stand the weather and stuff better than shiny. 

We did not think to brush the cement, and the dogs do fine, but light brushing makes sense... how do you clean yours?  I use bleach and my only concern about brushing is fecal matter/dirt/pee in the little grooves that brushing makes. Of course no brushing makes them possibly slippery when wet. 

Julia


----------



## Jim P (Oct 11, 2011)

Marcus it does have it's advantages giving the dogs 90% of the bed.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Oct 11, 2011)

28gage,  Nice kennels.  How long have your panels been up?  Any signs of rust?


----------



## Sam H (Oct 11, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> Beautiful kennels!!  Mine are not powder coated but powder coating probably will stand the weather and stuff better than shiny.
> 
> We did not think to brush the cement, and the dogs do fine, but light brushing makes sense... how do you clean yours?  I use bleach and my only concern about brushing is fecal matter/dirt/pee in the little grooves that brushing makes. Of course no brushing makes them possibly slippery when wet.
> 
> Julia



Julia,
I put a HEAVY brush finish on mine and have no problem cleaning mine...also helps keep thier nails worn down...NO slipping at all....I clean about every other day...As I said above ,I mainly use vinegar(once/month) as a bacteria killer and odor prevention...works quite well


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam... I will keep the brush finish in mind, and I like the vinegar idea!  I have a friend that is having some odor problems and I will tell her... do you pour it straight onto the kennels and let it soak, or rinse right away?  Cider vinegar is what I like 

Julia



Sam H said:


> Julia,
> I put a HEAVY brush finish on mine and have no problem cleaning mine...also helps keep thier nails worn down...NO slipping at all....I clean about every other day...As I said above ,I mainly use vinegar(once/month) as a bacteria killer and odor prevention...works quite well


----------



## Sam H (Oct 12, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> Thanks Sam... I will keep the brush finish in mind, and I like the vinegar idea!  I have a friend that is having some odor problems and I will tell her... do you pour it straight onto the kennels and let it soak, or rinse right away?  Cider vinegar is what I like
> 
> Julia




First I clean all the feces/urine off , then I pour it (about 1gal for10x10)straight onto the slab and let it sit while doing yard work with the dogs/run/play,etc...at least 30min , then rinse GOOD....I just used plain distilled vinegar , cider vinegar will work just as well


----------



## 28gage (Oct 12, 2011)

birdman- 5 years no problems yet.  Some on the latch but thats from friction of opening and closeing.  Hit it with a spay can and good as new. 

JuliaH - Light brush and everything washes easy,  once or twice a month lots of clorox in a two gallon bucket.  I have an advantage in that all four dogs would rather crap in the yard, turn them out two or three times a day so all have to do is wash them down with hose.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam  Sounds good... the vinegar!  

Birdman  I have been using Clorox, and I rinse twice a day, Clorox as needed


----------



## PJPOINTER (Oct 13, 2011)

I use clorox to clean and spray Kennel Odor Eliminator around pens
no order at all


----------

